# bedding



## @[email protected] (Jun 19, 2003)

I use hay/straw in my pigeon cages, should I Be? I have 30 pigeons, how often should I be cleaning their loft? thanks tina


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*hhhaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy*

ok first are you using hay or straw as there is a differance one should use hay as staw can damage a new egg second are you useing it on the floor where i think i read four inches on floor turn it over once a week and change once a month. ( i prefer to use plywood floor and quick scrape daily and good clean weekly ) as for pigeons you sound like you may be a good candidate to rescue birds in need of homes as they come free and yet very rewarding providing a home for a wayward friend good luck


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

HAY!  I have 4 doves. I use hay also! It is probably the best thing. Clean ther cage every two days! Thats what I do. Check there water every day and the food! Thats all I can tell ya! I hope all goes well!

Your new friend,
Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Dunno... the floor of my loft is cement (i.e. it is the back porch / patio)... it gets scraped and swept daily and a good hosin' and scrubin' with water & bleach weekly.

I've seen pics of lofts with staw or some sort of bedding on the floor, but I've always wondered if that would be a harbor for mites, lice & ticks?  I've even read about some "old timers" using dried and packed manure  on the floor of the loft.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe you sould try putting some cloth on the concrete?????  

Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Bird_girl(Ronni said:


> Maybe you sould try putting some cloth on the concrete?????
> 
> Bird_girl(Ronni)


Wouldn't see why??


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

*Hi Hi!!!*

Me either! You sould try it! Its probably a good idea! It will give your pigeons someplace to lay to!  

Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I just asked my mom and she said that maybe you should put some sawdust or something down that would not conduct cold air or heat! My mok is always right take her advise!!!  

Trust me if I don't I always end up wrong! LOL!  

Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Bird_girl(Ronni said:


> Me either! You sould try it! Its probably a good idea! It will give your pigeons someplace to lay to!
> 
> Bird_girl(Ronni)


  Hmmmm... dunno. I've got nest boxes and nest bowls for that and I'm all about a "way clean" loft so I'm not sure that any kind of bedding on the floor is really a must... not saying that it is "bad"... just that there are more then one way of doing things.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe your right. But in the summer you might want to put some wood or something that does not contract heat! I am sure you keep it really clean!  

Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Bedding for cages*



@[email protected] said:


> I use hay/straw in my pigeon cages, should I Be? I have 30 pigeons, how often should I be cleaning their loft? thanks tina


Tina,

The conversation on this post got a little off base. First of all, you say cages ? What size are they, are you keeping the birds inside ? 
Everyone will have an opinion, but for an inside cage, you might consider cedar chips, avaiable at your local pet store. 
A loft is a different story. And Zig, you have a perfect setup, don't change a thing !! I personally use oak floor grates, with no other floor material at all.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I use pine shavings They work well for my needs. But I raise fantails they are more of a ground bird. And this keeps them cleaner in the tail. If you have flying birds. I would not use anything. Just clean often. In a small pen where they will not fly. Yes shavings will work there too.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I think you all are wrong! (LOL) My idea is better! I think you should take a big piece of wood and put it in the bottom!  


Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

When I did use something on the floor I use ground corn cob, any more though I just scrape and use the ground cob for the Individual breeding boxes. Zigs right about the straw.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya well Zig is right about alot of things. He reminds me of my mom. Thats creepy. SHE IS RIGHT ABOUT EVERYTHING!!!!! Would wood be a good idea????  


Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

I've read where some lofts use wood pellets spread about 2-3" on the floor. The kind of pellets that are burned in a wood burning stove and cost about $4 for a 40 lb bag. They change the pellets out every 6 months. Corn cob litter is good stuff, too.

I would stay away from using straw or hay as nesting material unless you know it is sanitary. It can have harmful bacteria that can kill babies. Tobacco stems or pine needles are best.


----------



## tina (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks for all of these realy good ideas,i like all of them!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, this was a fun thread to read. In my cages (indoor) I use pet pee pee pads, it allows me to see bowel movements and aids me in predicting any sort of abnormalities. I also use them with sick birds, as it cuts back on dust and are quickly disposable, hypoallergenic, warm, absorbent, and leak proof. (helps to keep germs confined). I cut them down to fit into nest bowls.

Outside I use rubber coated grates. Washable, unlike wood that can store ecoli and other unsavory parasites/bacteria. But I do live in Florida, where humidity and wood and germs is a big no no. Tics and ants love the wood, especially if it's dead. I take some pine needles that I collect and put them down in one area of the cage (outdoors) to give them the option of nest building or just standing on if they prefer. 

Everyones ideas are great, the main thing to remember is what ever you use...keep it clean! =) yong


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Motherlodelofts said:


> When I did use something on the floor I use ground corn cob, any more though I just scrape and use the ground cob for the Individual breeding boxes. Zigs right about the straw.


Ground corn cob. That sounds safe and effective. Where does one get such a thing and how much does it cost?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

birdy said:


> I would stay away from using straw or hay as nesting material unless you know it is sanitary. It can have harmful bacteria that can kill babies. Tobacco stems or pine needles are best.


I use pine needles or Timothy hay in my nest bowls. I only use the small Timothy hay bales from the pet store meant for guinea pigs. It seems like it's been doing ok.


----------

